# New Sawyer



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

It's official, I can now mill lumber :thumbsup:

Got the sawmill set up











Loaded a log (pine)










Trimmed










And made boards










The "EZ" sawmill was easy to set up and a breeze to run.:thumbsup:

Now I need to learn how to make a whole bunch of stickers 

Suggestions?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

reprosser said:


> Now I need to learn how to make a whole bunch of stickers
> 
> Suggestions?


Yep, and we all hate that part...Welcome, we like pictures keep them coming.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

excellent ... welcome to the forum


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! Now you will have sawdust in your veins, and your mouth and your ears and well, most every where. 
I like your mill it looks like the blade is skewed to the wood, I can defiantly see some advantages to that.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Darlington, SC here. You going to be selling what you mill? 

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

reprosser said:


> It's official, I can now mill lumber :thumbsup:
> . . .
> Suggestions?


It was "official" long before you bought your sawmill. You had the dust in your veins from the start.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome, good looking set-up. I like the looks of that Boardwalk mill. :thumbsup:

Junkhound


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

*Made some stickers*

Grouped up some fence planks I got on clearance @ Lowes and made 1 inch passes. Instant stickers!



















Oh - and the sawmill blade jumped off and bit me :furious:









it jumped off while I was attempting to place it back on the wheels after it got dislodged when a log shifted up on the return trip.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Be careful using dry stickers on wet wood -- some species will stain because of it. Some species like most maple needs to be stickered with the flitch wood you cut from the logs.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice looking mill. They had one on display at a sawmill expo that I went to. Where are you in S.C.? I am in Leesville.


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

TT- I seem to be getting conflicting info on stickers - gotta be dry, gotta be same wood, gotta be kiln dried, use flitches, gotta be thin, gotta be thick...etc

I think I will be ok with most anything for the pine that will be framing wood for my use (2x4, 2x6, etc). It won't matter if if stains a little - right?

For the "nice wood" I plan to use the same species when I have collected enough. Will staining plane/sand out - or does it go pretty deep in the wood?

The nice wood I am practicing on is marginal anyway, so it may all end up as stickers 

Dustmaker - my property is near Pelion off Caulks Ferry and 178. Just across I-20 from you.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

re,

Sorry I missed the fact that you're cutting pine framing. No of course it doesn't matter what you use for stickers. I should try reading the thread next time. :icon_rolleyes:

Generally speaking light colored hardwoods are more prone to it but that doesn't mean all light colored hardwoods are going to get it. Depending on what species you're milling will determine how picky you have to be with stickers. 

But for the good stuff, yes it matters but you will hear some differing opinions and suggestions, because people do get different results with what appears on the surface to be similar circumstances. When milling high value wood, the most effective way to avoid sticker stain is to dry the lumber using the fastest accepted kiln schedule and do so right off the mill. 

BTW, after you've been milling a while, those scratches on your arm won't even get your attention. You'll go in for the evening and the Mrs. will say "What happened to your arm?" and you'll look at both arms to figure out what she's talking about. :yes:

Nice thread keep it coming!


----------

